# Neuer PC startet nicht - Kabel zum Motherboard falsch?



## Nordlicht (18. September 2010)

Ich habe mir einen PC zusammengestellt und (leider, leider) zum ersten Mal versucht, ihn selbst zusammenzubauen.
Die Komponenten sind verbaut (Problem mit Gehäuselüfter, aber das ist ein anderes Thema), beim Einschalten passiert aber nichts.

Motherboard:
Gigabyte GA-870-A-UD3

Netzteil:
Cooler Master Silent Pro 500W

Gehäuse CM Centurion 590
AMD Phenom II 955 Black Edition
Scythe Mugen 2B
G.Skill Rip Jaws 2x2GB
Sapphire ATI 5850

Vom Netzteil gehen 2 dicke Stränge aus:

- einer für ATX 12V2X4
hier habe ich die beiden 4poligen (quadratisch 2x2) Kabel angeschlossen (oben links beim Mainboard)

- einer für ATX
hier habe ich das 2x10polige Kabel angeschlossen und direkt daneben das 4polige (2x2) (oben rechts beim Mainboard)

Schalte ich den PC jetzt ein, passiert nichts. 
Kein Hochfahren, kein Geräusch, keine LED leuchtet.
Habe bis aufs Motherboard alles andere erst an-, dann abgesteckt.
Kabel überprüft, ob alles feststeckt, ebenso Steckdose, ob Strom fließt.

Kann ich irgendwie prüfen, ob das Netzteil funktioniert? 

Eventuell Kabel falsch drin? 
Kabel orange, gelb, grau, schwarz sind so im MB:

ATX 10polig: 2xorange unten, ATX 4polig: gelb (links unten) rot (rechts unten)

ATX2X4 4polig: gelb (links) schwarz (rechts)


----------



## AMDman (18. September 2010)

die kabel sitzen fest?

leuchten irgendwelche lämpchen am board?
vllt den start knopf falsch angeschlossen??

hat das board nen On schalten am board selbst??


----------



## Pat82rick (18. September 2010)

Am besten mal nen Foto machen und hier posten. Hat dein Netzteil Kabelmanagement? Hast du das F-Panel lt. Motherboard-Anleitung richtig angeschlossen? Und ganz wichtig, hast du für den CPU Connector auch das 8 Pin-Kabel benutzt und nicht das 4-Pin? Beim Hauptanschluss fürs Motherboard den 20 + 4 Pin Anschluss angeschlossen? Hast du auch beim Einbau des Motherboards die goldenen Abstandshalter drunter geschraubt oder sind vom Gehäuse her schon Abstandshalter vorhanden? Weil wenn es direkt mit den Lötstellen auf der Rückseite auf der Metallplatte vom Gehäuse aufliegt gibt es beim Einschalten nen kurzen und das war es dann!

Könnte auch an den G-Skill Ripjawas liegen, bei manchen Motherboards machen die Probleme. Sind glaube auch nicht in der Kompatibilitätsliste für das 870er aufgeführt.

@AMDMan
Habe auch das Gigabyte GA-870-A-UD3 und da gibt es keinen Onboard-Schalter


----------



## AMDman (18. September 2010)

@patrick: bin halt ROG verwöhnt...


----------



## Bruce112 (18. September 2010)

5 x 4-Pin-Molex Stecker (ohne Easy-Plug-Technik) Dvd brenner
1 x Floppy-Stecker =brauchst du nicht 
6 x S-ATA =Festplatte 
1 x 12V-P4-Anschluss =Mainboard
0 x 12V-6-Pin-PCI-Express-Anschluss=Grafikarte
2 x 12V-8-Pin-PCI-Express-Anschluss=Grafikarte
1 x 24/20-Pin-Hauptstromstecker =Mainboard
1 x 8 Pin-EPS-Anschluss =mainboard für 1366 sockel /1156 sockel amd 3 weiß ich nicht 
0 x 3 Pin-Kabel zur Übermittlung der Drehgeschwindigkeit des Lüfters =
0 x 3 Pin/4-Pin-Stecker für Gehäuselüfter 
Kabellänge Hauptstromkabel = 49 cm

entweder hast du was falsch eingesteckt ,oder du hast eventuel den power set ,power led , reset kabel in mainboard falsch eingesteckt ,

benutze den mainboard handbuch dafür ,
ich tippe mal wenn überhupt kein strom kommt dann den letzten diagnosse überprüfen ,

oder in gehäuse fliegt ne lose schraube rum 

fotos würden die fehlerprobleme eingrenzen poste hier rein


----------



## Pat82rick (18. September 2010)

Er muss auf jeden Fall den 1 x 8 Pin-EPS-Anschluss =mainboard für 1366 sockel /1156 sockel amd 3 weiß ich nicht anschliessen. Den 1 x 12V-P4-Anschluss =Mainboard brauch er nicht.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (18. September 2010)

Ist das mainboard mit dem Gehäuse verbunden.
Also einfach gesagt
HDled PowerLed power und reset
jdes Mainboard oder herrsteller hatt seine eigenen Panel konfig.deswegen mal ins handbuch nachsehen wo was ist.
Als anfänger sind solche details wichtig zu wissen.
nächste kleinigkeit sind die RAM riegel Fest im sockel drin.
Ist der CPUlüfter angeschlossen.
Der 4 pol stecker hatt einen haken an der seite dieser Muss am mainboard an der Seite wo der gegenhaken ist eingsteckt werden.
Gute netzeile starten dann nicht
hatt das mainboard kontakt zu metal,kurzschluss.Gute nEtzteile haben eine Kurzschluss schutz.Wie der Heisst????????????
sind allee zusatz anschlüsse vom Gehäuse richtig angeschlossen HJD audio usb firewire
Gute mainboards haben eine Kurzschluss schutzschaltung,ist ein kabel falsch verbunden starte das Board nicht,kein mux
Sind die PCIE steckplätze belegt,wenn ja sind die karten fest drin.
An der grafikkarte der Strom kabel angeschlossen.
Soweit die meisten Stolpersteine als anfänger achtet man nicht so genau darauf.Dann kommen die Kleinen fehler.


----------



## Pat82rick (19. September 2010)

Also ich will ja wirklich nicht nerven, aber er brauch nicht den 4Pol-Stecker (CPU Connector), sondern den 8POL-Stecker (CPU Connector) weil 4-Kern-Prozessor. Aber der 8Pol hat auch einen Gegenhaken, also genauso wie byaliar schon sagte. Und auf jeden Fall schauen ob auch wirklich alle Kabel fest sitzen.

Noch nen kleiner Gedanke am Rande, auch wenn das jetzt total dumm klingt, aber manchmal sind es ja wirklich nur solche Kleinigkeiten. Steht der Schalter vom Netzteil auch auf 1

Und bitte mal ein Feedback an uns ob du jetzt schon was erreicht hast? Und wenn noch nicht dann bitte das Foto posten!


----------



## marvelmaster (20. September 2010)

Haste Abstandshalter unterm Mainboard?-.-


----------



## GrimReaper1908 (21. September 2010)

Bestimmt die dümmste Frage von allen, aber kann ja nicht schaden:
Haste den Schalter am Netzteil auf "On" gestellt?


----------



## Pat82rick (24. September 2010)

@ Threadersteller

Haste denn nun mal ne Info für uns ob dein PC nun anspringt????


----------



## ole88 (24. September 2010)

also die NT spezifikation wär auch intresannt ob es überhaupt genug power hat, und ob vielleicht das ganze 8polig ist.


----------



## Pat82rick (24. September 2010)

Das Netzteil hat 500 W und 85% Effizienz, sollte also reichen. Und ja die ganze Sache ist 8-polig. Und dieses Kabel ist bei dem NT vorhanden. Und Kabelmanagement hat das NT auch.

Nur irgendwie ist der Threadersteller verschollen


----------



## ole88 (24. September 2010)

mb oder nt abgeraucht^^


----------



## Nordlicht (26. September 2010)

Entschuldigung für meine späte Antwort.

Ich hatte nach dem Frust den PC eine Woche liegen gelassen und dieses Wochenende alles nochmal ausgebaut und wieder eingebaut, angestellt, gebetet und ...er lief 

Windows7 ist inzwischen auch installiert, der Rest wird in den nächsten Tagen gemacht.

Ich glaube, dass war meiner erster und letzter PC-Eigenbau, zu viel Blut, Schweiß und Tränen...

Ich habe noch zwei Fragen:

1. Wie genau muss der schwarze CPU-Lüfter von Scythe eingebaut werden, um optimalen Luftstrom zu haben?
Es gibt an einer Seite 2 rechtwinklig angeordnete Pfeile (siehe auf dem Foto oben). 
Bei mir zeigt der linke Pfeil zum CPU-Lüfter, der andere nach unten (Richtung Grafikkarte).

Das Gehäuse hat hinten oben und vorne unten noch 2 Lüfter.

2. Muss ich im Bios noch etwas ändern/einstellen?

Beide Gehäuselüfter können direkt mit dem Motherboard verbunden werden. Muss ich dafür im Bios etwas eingeben?

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a304/lWellingtonl/106_0627.jpg


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (26. September 2010)

Lass dich ned' entmutigen.  Mit der Routine kommt die Geduld und die Skills noch dazu. Der Lüfter bläst immer in die Richtung des nach außen zeigenden Pfeils. Am besten geht frische Luft vorne ins Gehäuse und hinten wird die warme Luft rausgesaugt. Dabei sollte ein Luftstrom immer über die Northbridge/Mainboard durch den CPU-Kühler gehen. Im Bios kannst du bestimmt noch eine temperaturabhängige Lüftersteuerung einstellen. Ich weiß aber ehrlichgesagt nicht wie das bei Gigabyte geht, bin eher ein MSI-Crack. Hier weiß aber immer jemand irgendetwas, ist ja'n großes Forum. 

Gruss,
Steck0rWechslor


----------



## Pat82rick (27. September 2010)

So lange der Lüfter nen PWM-Anschluss hat (4-polig), muss er da eig. im Bios nichts großartig einstellen, wird ja vom Mainboard geregelt die Lüftersteuerung des CPU-Lüfters. Also lt. deinem Foto ist der CPU-Kühler meiner Meinung nach richtig eingebaut! Den Lüfter so draufsetzen das auf jeden Fall Luft in den Kühler gesaugt wird. Und die Blasrichtung nach links aussen zur Gehäusewand! Für die Gehäuselüfter musst du im BIOS nichts eingeben, einfach nur anschliessen!

Und nicht den Mut verlieren beim PC-Zusammenbau, kann mich da meinem Vorredner nur anschließen. Ausserdem sieht das doch gut aus was du da zusammen gebaut hast. Mein jetziger PC ist auch der erste den ich mir komplett selbst zusammengebaut habe. Und ist auch was geworden. Und seitdem bastle ich immer wieder gerne dran rum. Macht doch bald mehr Laune als das Zocken an sich  Versuch es mal so zu sehen, jedes gelöste Problem, auch wenn es noch so viel Nerven kostet, ist eine wertvolle Bereicherung des eigenen Wissens. Klingt vielleicht doof, ist aber so!

Und jetzt viel Spass mit deinem PC!


----------



## Nordlicht (27. September 2010)

Danke für die Antworten. Selbst mit beiden Gehäuselüftern ist der PC leiser als mein alter.

War zwar ein tolles Gefühl, als der PC dann wirklich anlief, aber der Streß vorher war ziemlich schlimm. Zumindest einige Fehler macht man sicher nicht zwei Mal (hatte z.B. bei der GK nur einen der beiden Stromanschlüsse für das Netzteil angeschlossen). Naja, der soll jetzt 3-4 Jahre halten, zwischendurch nur mal Ram oder Grafikkarte ausstauschen.


----------

